# GM's PSI recommendation for the Firestones FR710?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Honestly I have never looked but would suspect its 32-34psi. why the question? If you need exact PSI and no one answers in the next 5minutes I will walk out and take a look. 

Tire sidewall is 44PSI, anything over 38PSI you start to feel every bump. Hot mine are usually at 37psi according to the DIC.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 2012 says 35PSI front and rear.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for looking...I was just curious. I run 34PSI all around on my Elantra and feel its a nice compromise between Hyundai's recommended 30PSI all around.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I run 38. Anything over that, as spaced out said, becomes too uncomfortable. Down around 32 was too soft and handling was bad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

My Firestones had the same problem, anything over 38 PSI and they road rough. My new Michelin Primacys on 18" wheels don't care what pressure i run. They ride just as smooth at 50 psi as they do with 35 psi. Much softer ride and better handling than the stones.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Notice any different wear pattern at 50PSI? What's the benefit of that much air?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Farmboy said:


> Notice any different wear pattern at 50PSI? What's the benefit of that much air?


Tires wear more evenly when driven closer to the max sidewall PSI, they also last longer too. You do gain MPG with more PSI and does not adversely effect handling or traction much, contrary to everything that we have been told over the years.


----------

